# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Do I need a certificate of occupancy to occupy my home?

## brettule

I demolished and renovated half of my house, the kitchen, bathroom and a 3rd bedroom to be precise. Two bedrooms and a living room remained untouched. I was originally planning on living out of the two front rooms with a portable bathroom while the build took place but it was too much hassle, I rented a house instead.  
My building surveyor is absent for several weeks but my build is finished and my rental is up, therefore the surveyor can't provide me the Certificate Of Occupancy.  
I assume I can occupy my original part of the house and sleep in the 2 bedrooms? What if I go and have a shower? Does it really matter if I start using my house before the Certificate?

----------


## Random Username

As long as Council don't find out, no.  Worst case scenario is that they slap you with a fine that'll probably be less than a few weeks rent anyway.

----------


## OBBob

The main question will be of insurance I suspect.  You should have some level of construction insurance but that won't cover inhabiting the new part. As for the old part,  it's possibly acceptable as long as you notify your home insurer.  
If it was built for you (I.e. you're not an owner builder) then i imagine you need to make sure you won't void any warranties by using it before it's handed over to you. 
Probably easily resolved with a call to your insurer and builder. It certainly would be tempting to get into the new place I'm sure!

----------

